# Mussleman rear hub issue



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ve rebuilt plenty of these hubs, never had one that wouldn’t come apart. Problem is, the axle, bearings and driver are out, but the barrel/sleeve won’t come out. Everything spins, they always just slide out of the non drive side with no issue. Anyone ever have this problem before?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 19, 2020)

Should just slide out of there. I would soak it in something to dissolve that old grease and then try and tap it out with a screwdriver handle or something similar.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks Gordon. It’s been soaking since yesterday, I’ve never seen one stuck like this. Hell I just did a different one last weekend with no issues whatsoever!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd have to really look at a regular Musselman but I can tell you that the Olympic Racer hubs have a sleeved bearing surface that is removable. I removed the rear wheel on my restored Five Bar 11 times (I'm slow) before I realized the rear shell and bearing were not moving together (bad slip when pedaling). V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd have to really look at a regular Musselman but I can tell you that the Olympic Racer hubs have a sleeved bearing surface that is removable. I removed the rear wheel on my restored Five Bar 11 times (I'm slow) before I realized the rear shell and bearing were not moving together (bad slip when pedaling). V/r Shawn



Interesting, didn’t know that!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 19, 2020)

Only other thing I can think of is that the inside of the hub is worn enough that the brake wedge is in a recess in the shell. That doesn't seem likely but stranger things have happened. Try screwing the driver back in, rotate it forward to drop the brake wedge, remove the driver and see if the cartridge then comes out.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Yep, you can see the edges of the barrel are damaged or worn out. If I could just get the parts out of the shell, I have nice replacement parts!


----------

